# 20th anniversary bird



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Started hunting turkeys twenty years ago, still love it.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Beauty! The bird of course :grin:


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

That is a nice pic of a nice bird. Congrats.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

BP, I've been hooked for 56 years and still love it! 44 years in Mississippi, Louisiana, Alabama and Florida and 12 years out here in Utah.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice bird !!!

I killed my first bird in '86. 
Been hooked ever since. 
Got a nice Miriam last Weds night. 
Just short of an 8" beard, quite happy with him.
Was by myself, so could not get any good field pictures.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats nice bird


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

way2go!!

.


----------

